#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Nador Kisariya dinsdag 24-09-2019 rond 13:15 uur

## farid72

Dinsdag 24-09-2019 hadden we elkaar ontmoet bij een kleding winkel met kraampje ervoor bij Kisariya rond 13:15 uur.Ik was voor een broek (tenghie) aan het shoppen.Jij had een kleurige kobbo aan zonder hoofdoek.We hadden vluchtige gesprek en jij kwam uit Amsterdam,ik had een grijze polo shirt aan en blauwe (tenghie) broek aan en kwam uit Utrecht.Mocht je jezelf hierin herkennen neem contact met me op nr 0687621607,of laat een pm achter.Ik zou graag verder kennis met je willen maken.

----------

